# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  TEST E 300mg/ml REAL OR FAKE? ANY HELP MUCH APPRECIATED! THNX.

## Kick2Face

LEGIT OR NO?? if no please explain. thanks

----------


## zejj

DID you get this from wellnnessfitness

----------


## endocrineengineer

There is no way of knowing if that is real without testing it... I have never had anything from that company... it has a nice label and package, the oil appears clear try some....

----------

